# 1 of 2 remaining Doolittle Raiders dies in Montana



## DA SWO (Jun 23, 2016)

Dick Cole (CP of plane 1) is the sole survivor.

1 of 2 remaining Doolittle Raiders dies in Montana


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 23, 2016)

They were among the bravest of our WW II airmen. Our nation, and the world, owe so much to that generation  Americans. Those who served in uniform, and those who worked to build our machines of war.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow.  I heard Cole speak in 1999 at a Civil Air Patrol Summer Encampment. Incredible.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

I went to the WWII Museum in NO, it was AWESOME!
I wish I had 2 days to go thru it, but only had 4 hrs.

They had a B-25 hanging from the ceiling.....no words can describe how BA the Doolittle Raiders were.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 25, 2016)

I just came across this thread.

What balls these guys had. Knowing at the outset it was a one-way ticket. I remember reading the book _Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo_ as a kid. The movie version is terrific if you ever get the chance to see it--Robert Mitchum, Spencer Tracy, Van Johnson--I saw it recently and it has aged very well.


----------

